# smokeless muzzleloader build (group pics added)



## killitgrillit

Well I finally got all my parts in for my smokeless muzzleloader build, pacnor shipped the barrel last week and I got it in the mail 3 days ago, got the stock inletted today ready for bedding and got the breechplug headspaced today going to do a fit and function test on all parts then time to decide on the final finish, either dipped in camo or duracoted matte black with a tan stock with spider webbing.


----------



## slughunter821

I definitely want to see how it looks when it is completely finished.  Should be a really cool gun.


----------



## passthru24

Hey Killitgrillit did I tell you I shot your other gun today,,, ... Can't wait to shoot this one


----------



## passthru24

Would you hurry up so I can shoot it already,,, Hey did I tell you I shot the other one today,,,


----------



## Dub

Looking great!!!!

Going to follow this thread with great interest.


----------



## killitgrillit

Finally got everything put togethor, here's some pics in progress will get pic of final completion tomorrow.


----------



## stevetarget

looking good so far. keep us updated.


----------



## passthru24

Killitgrillit post the new pics,,,,Oh by the way I shot the other one today ,,,


----------



## SuburbanShooter

I can do your dipping and duracoat with webbing, if ya need someone


----------



## killitgrillit

*final pics*

Okay ya'll here's some pics of the final project.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Looks good.  Looks like a Rem 700 ADL short action stock, action, and trigger group.  Am I correct?  Can you give a few details about the build process for people (like myself) who don't know much about bedding stocks and such?


----------



## stevetarget

That turned out very nice. I need to build one of them.
how about a pic of the bolt face so I can see how that is shaped.


----------



## killitgrillit

First off I started with a remmy 700 adl in .243 cal, any cal with a .473 bolt face will work for this. Next I ordered a barrel from Pacnor and had them thread it for the breachplug I supplied.
 Barrel is 24" #7 contour 1-22" twist .45cal.
 I use cut down .308 casings for the primer module, I use LRM primers, so to make easy feeding I installed a single shot follower.
 The nipple on the breachplug is left long and once you have your cases selected you grind off the back of the nipple to set your headspace.
 Stock is an HS-precision with aluminum bedding block, I filled the mag hole in with foam then prepped  the stock for bedding. I use devcon aluminum putty and Kiwi neutral shoe polish as release agent.
 I taped off the front, side's and bottom of the recoil lug because the  only part I want touching is the back of it
Then I taped off the trigger area to prevent a lock.
 I apply bedding into the stock and then paint the bottom of the action this helps keep air bubbles and voids out.
I wrap tape around the barrel at the forward end of the stock to keep it centered in the barrel channel, then press it togethor and run electrical tape tight around the action and stock and then start cleaning up all the ooze out.
 Let it sit for 24 hours pop it apart then cleanup everything by hand and a dremel tool.
 Installed trigger test fit everything, took it all apart cleaned everything up and duracoated the metal HK black, the stock tan with black webbing then put a matte clear on the stock and it's done.

Steve, 
here are some pics of the breach plug and a cut in half 308 case to show how it sits on the nipple. you want your cases to have the same thickness web because this is how the headspace is set. Nothing modified on the bolt face except removing the plunger so the case stays straight to go on the nipple.


----------



## sramagesr

great looking gun


----------



## stevetarget

looks very cool. let me know how it shoots.
thanks for the pics


----------



## bocephus1

If you don't mind, how much was the barrel? I heard the pac-nor encore smokeless barrels were like over $700 just wondering if this might be a better way to go.


----------



## killitgrillit

bocephus1 said:


> If you don't mind, how much was the barrel? I heard the pac-nor encore smokeless barrels were like over $700 just wondering if this might be a better way to go.



$510 shipped, it is stainless steel, fluted and I had them give me a 2" lapped drop to shoot sabotless.
 You can get it  alot cheaper in CM and unfluted.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

That's very interesting.  I don't think I'll ever build one, but it's neat how you can use a standard bolt and a cut down primed .308 case to set off the powder charge.


----------



## blocky

Really nice looking rifle. I admire your skill!


----------



## vol man

And now the big question...


How does it shoot?


----------



## slughunter821

Good looking gun.  Well done.


----------



## birddog1

great looking gun what size group are you getting and what fps??


----------



## JPHowell

If you dont mind me asking. Where did you get that breech plug and is it a factory item or did you have it made? this is really an awesome build and with the price of the savage gun its cool.


----------



## killitgrillit

JPHowell said:


> If you dont mind me asking. Where did you get that breech plug and is it a factory item or did you have it made? this is really an awesome build and with the price of the savage gun its cool.



The breech plug comes from a guy in PA. I can get ya the info if you like, below are 3 groups I shot last weekend these were 63.0grs h4198 200grn XTP in a harvester sabot. This is the first load i've tried, all shot at 100yds


----------



## JPHowell

Thats a cool build man. PM me the info or post it on here if you dont mind. Thanks


----------

